# Welche müssen Schütze an sicheren Ausgängen erfüllen?



## El Cattivo (7 April 2022)

Hallo Zusammen,
an einem sicheren Ausgang einer Sicherheits-SPS schließt man für gewöhnlich 2 Schütze zu Kontakt Vervielfältigung an.
Müssen diese Schütze oder Relais bestimmt Anforderungen erfüllen?(Außer das sie einen Öffnerkontakt zum Feedback Auswertung haben)


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (7 April 2022)

El Cattivo schrieb:


> an einem sicheren Ausgang einer Sicherheits-SPS schließt man für gewöhnlich 2 Schütze zu Kontakt Vervielfältigung an.


Ist das eine Frage oder eine Feststellung? Für gewöhnlich würde ich jetzt nicht sagen.



El Cattivo schrieb:


> Müssen diese Schütze oder Relais bestimmt Anforderungen erfüllen?(Außer das sie einen Öffnerkontakt zum Feedback Auswertung haben)


Nachdem niemand dein System, Anforderung, Verwendungszweck und weiteres kennt, wird eine Antwort wohl schwierig sein.


----------



## MasterOhh (7 April 2022)

Werden die Schütze mit nominaler oder geringer Last betrieben? Kommen die Schütze mit den Testfunktionen der Safety-Ausgänge klar (Testpulse, Strommessung)? 
Ist der B10d Wert aus Tabelle C.1 der EN ISO 13849-1 ausreichend für die zu erwartenden NOP und den PLr der Sicherheitsfunktion?


----------



## stevenn (8 April 2022)

die Frage ist viel zu allgemein gestellt. bitte spezifizieren (Anwendung, PLr, usw.)


----------



## det (10 April 2022)

Zwangsgeführte Kontakte sind Pflicht. Rückführkreis ebenfalls. Sonst ist alles "unsafe" dann kann man auch eine Standard SPS nehmen.

Grüße Detlef


----------



## s_kraut (11 April 2022)

det schrieb:


> Zwangsgeführte Kontakte sind Pflicht. Rückführkreis ebenfalls. Sonst ist alles "unsafe" dann kann man auch eine Standard SPS nehmen.
> 
> Grüße Detlef


Nein. Safe fängt schon weiter unten an - nur fraglich nach wie vor WIE safe es denn sein darf, der Themanstarter hüllt sein Anliegen in Nebel. 
Für PLa, b, c braucht es nicht zwingend Diagnose/Rückführung. Für SIL<=1 auch nicht.


----------



## P4ulchen (13 April 2022)

Vor kurzem hatte ich das Thema der Überdimensionierung, da der Kunde darauf hingewiesen hatte. Meiner Meinung trifft das meistens nicht zu, da die Schütze vom 1/2 Zyklus her passen, je nach Anwendung kann das aber schnell anders werden.

In der 13849-2:2012 T2 steht bei den Bewährten Sicherheitsprinzipien, die für KAT 1-4 erforderlich sind, "Hälfte des Strom-Nennwertes" oder "Hälfte des Schaltfrequenz-Nennwertes" [...]. 
Weiterhin erwähnt der Hersteller mit dem S in seiner Dokumentation (Beitrags-ID: 109739348, V 1.6, 05/2021) auf Seite 10:
für Motorschütze "3) Der B10-Wert wurde bei 66 % des Strom-Bemessungswerts Ie und AC-3/400 V ermittelt. [...]"
für Hilfsschütze  "5) Der B10-Wert wurde bei 30% des Strom-Bemessungswerte Ie bei AC-15/-14/230 V bzw. 10% des Strom-Bemessungswerte Ie bei DC-13/24 V ermittelt. [...]

Spielt also auch eine wichtige Rolle, neben der Zykluszeit ;D, was mit den Vervielfältigung geschaltet wird.

Grüße


----------



## s_kraut (13 April 2022)

P4ulchen schrieb:


> Vor kurzem hatte ich das Thema der Überdimensionierung, da der Kunde darauf hingewiesen hatte. Meiner Meinung trifft das meistens nicht zu, da die Schütze vom 1/2 Zyklus her passen, je nach Anwendung kann das aber schnell anders werden.
> 
> In der 13849-2:2012 T2 steht bei den Bewährten Sicherheitsprinzipien, die für KAT 1-4 erforderlich sind, "Hälfte des Strom-Nennwertes" oder "Hälfte des Schaltfrequenz-Nennwertes" [...].
> Weiterhin erwähnt der Hersteller mit dem S in seiner Dokumentation (Beitrags-ID: 109739348, V 1.6, 05/2021) auf Seite 10:
> ...


Guter Punkt. Manche Hersteller schreiben zudem explizit ins Sicherheitshandbuch rein, dass die angegebenen B10d-Werte nur für Betrieb mit unterhalb z.B. 66% des Nennstroms gelten.


----------

